# dying to hit PA for small stream trout.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ugh.  winter has me down. last summers hot dry weather was great for sailing, but it kills summer trout fishing.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Im wit you on that im going to Neshannock Creek 1st weekend in March fish the Dam down to the covard bridge


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The summer was hard on the small mountain streams. I fished some of them out in the ANF area in Sept and Dec and although I still caught a few each time, I didn't catch or spook nearly as many as I normally would. Good news is I did see a handfull of bigger(8in or so) brookies in some of the bigger holes getting ready to spawn. Decided not to bother them, but it was cool sneaking up and snapping some pics. I also fished a wild bow and brown stream which did seem to be doing well compared to some of the others.

V Fisher, I'm always on Neshannock in the spring(closest trout stream to me) so maybe I'll run into you sometime.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I never made it last year. One of my goals this year includes hooking into some pa trout. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been itching to get there too.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hot dry summers put a lot of stress on the fish. I dont fish for them in those conditions. at least in pa. its better up in mich where much of the water is spring and remains cooler.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> hot dry summers put a lot of stress on the fish. I dont fish for them in those conditions. at least in pa. its better up in mich where much of the water is spring and remains cooler.


I usually make a summer and fall trip to WV and cancelled both due to the same conditions. Not worth it if you're killing what you catch.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Patricio said:


> hot dry summers put a lot of stress on the fish. I dont fish for them in those conditions. at least in pa. its better up in mich where much of the water is spring and remains cooler.


Agree. I was up there in July and although it was a warmwater trip I still decided to check out a small stream. I was discusted by how low the water was. Didn't even make a cast and just headed straight to the Allegheny for bass. Those fish don't need to be tormented in the heat of the summer with no flow.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Backpacked in to a few small streams first of April last year in ANF. I was also kind of bummed out by the drought conditions so early. I couldn't beleive how low the Alleghany River was, some guys must have busted some props last year man. Any way we hope for some more snow pack for sure this winter.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Im gonna hit some of the more western rivers this year. fishinnicks areas. the guy I steelhead with knows them well. me, not so much. I usually head to central pa.


----------

